# Anyone have the Tory Burch Caroline flats?



## Jollyberry78

Hi ladies,

I already own a pair of Tory Burch metallic Revas.
A year later, I am still trying to break them in.

And then I spotted the TB Caroline flat.
http://www.toryburch.com/toryburch/browse/productDetail.jsp?icCategory=&icProduct=21108657&icSort=

Does anyone own this shoe? I tried doing a search but no dice.
Is it the same as the Revas? Is it comfy? 
If so, I might have to consider getting the black version or forsake TB flats forever. Thanks for your help. =)


----------



## linhhhuynh

how often have you worn your Revas?


----------



## Jollyberry78

Hi Linh,

Thanks for your response. I guess no one has these shoes yet. Shucks.

In regards to my Revas--I've worn them maybe twice a week for about half the year for the year I've owned them. They start off great and then a few hours later I feel pinching and tightness in the front by the medallion. I've tried "the walking around in thick socks method" to further break them in/stretch them out but no dice. I can't go up half size because as it is the back is bunching around the lower ankle portion of my foot as if they're too big. I've taken to carrying flip flops or other comfy ballet flats with me when I wear these shoes but that seems counter productive as these are supposed to be flats--not 5 inch stilettos. Sigh... 

Thanks anyway sweetie! =)


----------



## linhhhuynh

that's why i don't wear flats much; something usually always goes wrong


----------



## *want it all*

:bump:  Anyone own a pair yet?    Can anyone chime in re: the fit/style?  Revas have been a PITA for me, regardless of the size or materials selected.


----------



## indi3r4

I have a pair of the camelia pink/nude that i got from nordstrom about 2 months ago.. I went 1/2 size down..


----------



## Jollyberry78

Exactly one year later, I can finally answer my own question!

TB flats are not for everyone. I acknowledge this now.
As much as I love the style I am probably not going to purchase a future pair as they are not comfy on my particular feet.

I received a pair of the Carolines from Neiman Marcus for my birthday. 
http://www.toryburch.com/Caroline-Stripe-Ballet-Flat/21118200,default,pd.html?dwvar_21118200_size=7&dwvar_21118200_color=005&start=35&cgid=shoes-flats

First off, I found that I had to go up to 8.5 instead of my usual 8. They were that snug. I know that leather stretches some but wasn't willing to take a chance that it would stretch to the size I needed. Three weeks later I still have not broken them in despite wearing consistently. I now have the ugliest blisters on both pinky toes. 
Also, the flats are not rubber soled. So I found myself every so often slipping on streets and in-door surfaces alike. 

Love the look (the cute stripes and the luxurious leather) of these dearly so it really is too bad.


----------



## belovaldi

I don't own the Revas but I have 2 Carolines and they are the most comfy shoes ever! Even beats Ferragamo's Varina. I'm usually a size 6.5 but I went down to 6 in Caroline, a bit snug at first but after maybe 3 uses, it follows your feet shape!


----------



## biotechgirl

I agree with belovadi. The carolines are more comfortable than the revas. I have 3 pairs of carolines that I wear all the time.  I have 2 pairs of revas that are left in the shoe closet unworn.


----------



## frankiextah

definitely half size down - these fit wider due to the elastic and rounder toe. they are MUCH comfier than reva's !


----------



## HoyaLV

Delete


----------



## sfgirl123

I finally bought my first pair of TBs - Caroline.

I'm usually a size 6 but it was very snug so I had to buy a 6.5.  

Now that I have it on my feet, I'm debating if I should go another 1/2 size up.

The shoe fits but my toes feel snug.  I can't wiggle it as much as I want.

Will it stretch?  Should I try stretching it out by wearing multiple pairs of socks???


P.S. I can't wear the Revas.  The logo hurts my feet as well as the bag on the backside of the anke.


----------



## youseeno

i own a pair and they are super comfy!


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

I just got a pair in pink/nude. They are true to size for me, but my toes feel weird. I came across a blogger who described it as:

"Whilst it was love at first sight, my toes revolted. They cried in pain. These shoes made me feel like my toenails were inches too long - a sort of scraping feeling that just feels uncomfortable an hour or two." buynowbloglater

That's pretty much how my toes feel too. However, I wore them around the house with socks for about an hour and they feel slightly better. I think I'm going to try that again tomorrow since I know the next size up will be too big.


----------



## Mixedbag

SPOILEDkiwi said:


> I just got a pair in pink/nude. They are true to size for me, but my toes feel weird. I came across a blogger who described it as:
> 
> "Whilst it was love at first sight, my toes revolted. They cried in pain. These shoes made me *feel like my toenails were inches too long* - a sort of scraping feeling that just feels uncomfortable an hour or two." buynowbloglater



Yes, this is what they feel like for me also.  Both my big toes feel like there's something pressing down on them (the medallion perhaps) and they ache.  I'm wearing them every day at home, so hopefully they will stretch out (I'm wearing my regular size).

They're definitely more comfortable than the Revas.  The Revas_still_  hurt after going 1/2 size up.


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

Mixedbag said:


> Yes, this is what they feel like for me also.  Both my big toes feel like there's something pressing down on them (the medallion perhaps) and they ache.  I'm wearing them every day at home, so hopefully they will stretch out (I'm wearing my regular size).
> 
> They're definitely more comfortable than the Revas.  The Revas_still_  hurt after going 1/2 size up.



I actually had to go up a half size but they feel SO much better. If you shove your heel all the way back in the shoe and your toes feel no more pressure, you should try going up a half size. They're a teeny bit roomy now but they're quite comfortable.


----------



## AJSmithJohnson

Mixedbag said:


> Yes, this is what they feel like for me also.  Both my big toes feel like there's something pressing down on them (the medallion perhaps) and they ache.  I'm wearing them every day at home, so hopefully they will stretch out (I'm wearing my regular size).
> 
> They're definitely more comfortable than the Revas.  The Revas_still_  hurt after going 1/2 size up.


I've had my Carolines for quite some time now and no matter what I do I have the same exact feeling. It's exactly like you guys said, almost as if the medallion is on my toe. Mine have stretched a bit but still nothing. They're comfortable besides the medallion thing. I got true to size and I know going 1/2 size up will be too big.


----------



## QueenCrickette

I know this thread is old, but i hope someone might read this!

Just bought a pair of these at a sample sale for a small designer boutique here, and love them, but was surprised to see them stamped Made in China. I thought all Tory Burch shoes were made in Brazil! (at least my Revas and boots are!). 

Can you ladies who own Carolines let me know where yours are made? I fear I may have been duped! Or is Tory now outsourcing shoes to China, too?

TIA!


----------



## hvictoriak

I just got these in nude/pink, and I LOVE THEM. However, I'm definitely in the same predicament that a lot of you ladies have mentioned. I'm usually a size 8 in shoes and an 8.5 in Revas. So I tried on the 8 and 8.5 in the Caroline's and the 8.5 was too big. 
The 8's fit but they are very snug still and I'm waiting for them to stretch out. Meanwhile that piece of leather at the back of the shoe that's attached to the elastic has been digging into the back of my heel. 


@QueenCrickette I checked my shoes to see where they were made but I didn't see the info anywhere. Sad that I didn't keep the box!


----------



## xxlegislationxx

My feet are normal width and the first day I wore Revas they were kind of tight (I usu wear 7, I bought my Revas in 7.5 because I heard needed to order half size up). I guess I broke into them already after the first day, now they are the comfiest flats I own. Sometimes the back slides off my feet though, they are not too big but I think the elastic at the bag loosens. I think Revas should be comfortable for everyone UNLESS you have bought the wrong size, it's perfectly designed for people who have narrow/normal width feet!


----------



## hvictoriak

Update: I tried wearing my flats around the house with socks, everything! I had to return them because they were giving me horrible blisters. I have pretty narrow feet, so maybe that was part of the problem.

Anyway, I traded them in for a pair of snakeskin printed revas  Ladies, I would recommend going up a half size if you do order a pair of Caroline flats!


----------



## Torybri

I still haven't figured it out but also long as they fit good and are comfy who cares what size you end up ordering but it does make it tough if you are ordering on-line.  4 of my 5 pairs of Revas are 10.5. The patent Revas I bought 11.  All 5 pairs of Eddies are 10.5 as well as my Kendricks.  I just bought a Black Friday pair of Carolines and the 10.5's killed.  I bought the 11's and they are perfect


----------



## olpsmlrm1031

Those are so cute. I'm hoping theres a cyber monday sale so I can pick those up in pink and black.


----------



## Whiteberries

QueenCrickette said:


> I know this thread is old, but i hope someone might read this!
> 
> Just bought a pair of these at a sample sale for a small designer boutique here, and love them, but was surprised to see them stamped Made in China. I thought all Tory Burch shoes were made in Brazil! (at least my Revas and boots are!).
> 
> Can you ladies who own Carolines let me know where yours are made? I fear I may have been duped! Or is Tory now outsourcing shoes to China, too?
> 
> TIA!



Mine also said Made in China


----------



## bgyoshi

Torybri said:


> I still haven't figured it out but also long as they fit good and are comfy who cares what size you end up ordering but it does make it tough if you are ordering on-line.  4 of my 5 pairs of Revas are 10.5. The patent Revas I bought 11.  All 5 pairs of Eddies are 10.5 as well as my Kendricks.  I just bought a Black Friday pair of Carolines and the 10.5's killed.  I bought the 11's and they are perfect



I have the same ones from your photo.  I had to go up half a size.  They were so comfortable initially, but as the day went on, it started cutting into my heels a little bit though


----------



## Torybri

bgyoshi said:


> I have the same ones from your photo.  I had to go up half a size.  They were so comfortable initially, but as the day went on, it started cutting into my heels a little bit though


Sorry to hear about that.  I haven't had any comfort issues with mine, I did notice the dye from my jeans has left a bit of a dark spot on the elastic part where it rubs when I walk


----------



## AshleyB726

Yes I have them in black patent.. They are AWESOME... Couldn't do the Reva's because they were sooooo uncomfortable!!! I took them back after wearing them for only 30 minutes!


----------



## whoops

Anyone have the Caroline wedge in patent? I just ordered a size 8 on sale and hope they fit.... The price was too good to pass up!

I'm a 8 in leather reva and 7.5 in leather sally.... I keep reading mixed reviews on the elastic of the Caroline. I ordered up to 8 since its patent. Did I make a mistake?


----------



## LABAG

I got the black suede Carolines in today from the Saks 70 % sale on monday-they aere 82.25 and are so classic and feel so good! I got 1/2 size larger , they have room and feel great!
PS I never had issues with my revas-I have 4 pairs and they fit perfect from the start. The eddies feel great as well.
 I do luv the black Sally wedges, so comfy and one of my fav's -a little more dressy  IMO


----------



## nashpoo

I had these in black but because it's a stiff shoe the toe part would press hard against my toes when I walked. Sadly no Tory Burch flats work out for me!


----------



## Mixedbag

I got mine last spring and while they are comfortable at first, they do start to hurt as the day goes on.  I sized up by half a size and my big toe aches by the end of the day.  The soles of my feet hurt too; it's as if the shoe needs more cushioning in the footbed.  That said, they're so pretty that I'm willing to suffer a little for fashion.

The Revas were a torture device for my tootsies, so ixnay on those.


----------



## AjadsBeauty

I purchased my first pair of Caroline flats 2 weeks ago. I absolutely LOVE them! Plus i got them in blue/black which i've never seen before. I always see the nude ones, which would never suit me. I haven't worn them properly yet as it's winter but when I tried them on they were super comfy!


----------



## ilikegrapes

I bought the blue suede Caroline flats about four months ago and they are great! I bought a half size bigger than I normally wear and it worked out right. The Nordstrom rep actually suggested that.


----------



## sarasmom

i got a pair of black suede ones from the saks 70% sale. they only had a size 7.5 in stock and i am a regular size 6 in other brands. however the carolines fit me perfectly in the 7.5, i was surprised.  The revas in a 7 were the most uncomfortable and painful shoes i have ever tried on!


----------



## coachgirl388

I went 1/2 a size down in these shoes...


----------



## ddivine27

Jollyberry78 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I already own a pair of Tory Burch metallic Revas.
> A year later, I am still trying to break them in.
> 
> And then I spotted the TB Caroline flat.
> http://www.toryburch.com/toryburch/browse/productDetail.jsp?icCategory=&icProduct=21108657&icSort=
> 
> Does anyone own this shoe? I tried doing a search but no dice.
> Is it the same as the Revas? Is it comfy?
> If so, I might have to consider getting the black version or forsake TB flats forever. Thanks for your help. =)


I have the carolina flats and the Reva flats and I went up a 1/2 size on all and they feel great.


----------



## SmallTalk

I have a pair of the suede Carolines, and I take the same size as I do in Revas (but 1/2 size down from what I take in the eddie flat)


----------



## ddivine27

linhhhuynh said:


> how often have you worn your Revas?


I wear them a lot. I love my Revas


----------



## OCMomof3

Dropping in from the LV forum.  I absolutely LOVE Revas, but in my experience they are not comfortable.  The Caroline, on the other hand, feels amazing.  I can't believe the difference between the two.  I have heard many, many people complain about the Revas.  I simply love them so much, that I continue buying them.  But if the Carolines came in more colors (I have only seen nude and black) I would buy those more often.  I was concerned the stretchy fabric around the opening of the Caroline would get dirty, but these shoes have been great.  Highly recommend.  And if you do like the Revas, they become slightly more comfortable over time in my experience.  One note: the patent leather Revas are the *worst* when it comes to comfort.  Too stiff!


----------



## yarbs83

Just a quick question! I was at Nordstrom today for hours trying to decide between the Reva and the Caroline styles. The Revas in an 11 were good length wise, but pinched all across the width. I have totally flat feet and know that TB flats run narrow/normal. I loved the look of Reva and tried so hard to love the way they felt, but got nervous after reading so many reviews that they just never get comfortable. I *love* the caroline. The 11 is a bit big, but the 10.5 is a bit too short. I wanted them in the Camelia pink, but they were all sold out and the black patent is so pretty - but I think the nude shade will be better for me for spring/summer. I'm going to order them online, but was just curious if any of you know if the elastic tends to stretch out on the Caroline style. I would hate for them to be falling off my feet, but I don't want my toes to be cramped either .


----------



## TabiB

Mine haven't stretched out at all. I have the black and the nude color, and the fit the same as the day I bought them. I'm an 8 in both Caroline's and Reva's, and a 7.5 in every other shoe on the planet. The Caroline's are great, except for the piece of patent leather in the elastic on the back. That kills me, so I put in some of the heel cushions. Best of luck!


----------



## yarbs83

TabiB said:


> Mine haven't stretched out at all. I have the black and the nude color, and the fit the same as the day I bought them. I'm an 8 in both Caroline's and Reva's, and a 7.5 in every other shoe on the planet. The Caroline's are great, except for the piece of patent leather in the elastic on the back. That kills me, so I put in some of the heel cushions. Best of luck!


Thank you so much TabiB!


----------



## LovingLV81

I got a pair of black caroline over the weekend at nordstroms and they are super comfy I prepared for this though and already put the band aids on the back of my heals I also got the shoe liners and they make a huge huge difference I have very small feet a 5.5 is good I tried a 5 on but that just felt like I was going to be smooshed to death I wore then around the hotel room and walk around a lot in them also did a lot if sit and wiggle the toe box I wore them for a short trip to target and they did well  I think with any flat cheap or other wise you just have to read the reviews you tube and be prepared I think all flats require something and there is a lot of stuff that Is painful in the name of fashion .. I am plenty happy with my carolines


----------



## Torybri

I have a real problem with Tory Burch flats.  

This is my problem; One pair is good, Two pairs is too many, and Three pairs is not enough.  Next thing I know I have a collection.     First it happened with the Revas then the Eddies but the same thing has happened with the Carolines.  My first pair were the Camellia pink and now I'm at 5 pairs.  

Rather then explain I'll just attach the picture.


----------



## Goodfrtune

I have the black patent Caroline. Had to go up half a size, put heel pads in to prevent blisters and walk slowly because they are so slippery? Not worth all that trouble!


----------



## LovingLV81

Torybri said:


> I have a real problem with Tory Burch flats.
> 
> This is my problem; One pair is good, Two pairs is too many, and Three pairs is not enough.  Next thing I know I have a collection.     First it happened with the Revas then the Eddies but the same thing has happened with the Carolines.  My first pair were the Camellia pink and now I'm at 5 pairs.
> 
> Rather then explain I'll just attach the picture.



Awesome picture !! I love the black polka dot ones .. but i want the sliver metallic ones next .. yes this can be a problem since I just got my first and already planning my second and third pairs lol


----------



## lettuceshop

I'm on my second pair (nude and silver suede) and I can easily see buying a couple more. I tried the Reva's and they crippled me. The Caroline's, I can wear my size but they do start to bother me by the end of the day but that's the price we women pay.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

LovingLV81 said:


> Awesome picture !! I love the black polka dot ones .. but i want the sliver metallic ones next .. yes this can be a problem since I just got my first and already planning my second and third pairs lol



The silver metallic ones are on sale at toryburch.com or at least they were yesterday.


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone wear shoe-liners with their carolines?

I just order some SHoe solutions hidden cotton one. 
http://www.nononsense.com/Shoe-Solutions/Liners/Shoe-Solutions-Hidden-Cotton-Liner.aspx

Hopefully they won't show.


----------



## lettuceshop

uhpharm01 said:


> Does anyone wear shoe-liners with their carolines?
> 
> I just order some SHoe solutions hidden cotton one.
> http://www.nononsense.com/Shoe-Solutions/Liners/Shoe-Solutions-Hidden-Cotton-Liner.aspx
> 
> Hopefully they won't show.




My shoes are pretty snug so I don't see putting liners in them, are they thin?


----------



## LovingLV81

lettuceshop said:


> My shoes are pretty snug so I don't see putting liners in them, are they thin?



I wear the ones from peds and they work fine


----------



## Jennifer41

Carolines are amazing so comfy


----------



## Torybri

During the Summer I had a "bit" of a Tory Burch Caroline explosion and added a few pairs to my collection.  This is what my updated collection looks like.


----------



## lettuceshop

Torybri said:


> During the Summer I had a "bit" of a Tory Burch Caroline explosion and added a few pairs to my collection.  This is what my updated collection looks like.




I wish I'd purchased the snakeskin print ones.


----------



## Calliebley

I own the black and gold. Super comfortable but sometimes I feel like a toddler when I wear them, They come up a little too high on your foot. The soft elastic is great if you are on your feet all day. Not sure if its just mine but the black dye stains my feet like crazy! my feet look super dirty and gross when I take them off! They are only about a year old too, super annoying. Still prefer the Reva.


----------



## Apelila

My one and only Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Apelila

Torybri said:


> During the Summer I had a "bit" of a Tory Burch Caroline explosion and added a few pairs to my collection.  This is what my updated collection looks like.


This is awesome so jelly!!!


----------



## Torybri

Apelila said:


> My one and only Thank you for letting me share


The Java Carolines pair together perfect with your tote.


----------



## lettuceshop

Apelila said:


> My one and only Thank you for letting me share


Love!


----------



## ishop05

I just got my very first caroline2 flats! I also have tory burch revas but not too comfortable for very long walks. Bought a 1/2 size up.. Hoping this shoe will work for me better than the revas[emoji4]


----------



## fashionlovah

I like the Carolines but the elastic tends to rub into my upper foot area.  The new Reva styles are sooo much better than the older styles bc they don't have the elastic in the heel.  I would go with the newer style Revas in my opinion they fit better.


----------



## Torybri

WoW this is an old post already.  Time to bring it back to life.  I love all my Tory flats and the Caroline's are up near the top of my fav's.  Recently Tory release a new style of flats called Jolie.  When I first saw them on the TB website I had two thoughts.  The first was, the construction looks kinda similar to the TB Caroline's and the second was, I "need" a pair of these Jolie's.  After seeing a few pictures of them I realized they are quite different  rather than similar.  The similarities are the elastic banding and the type of leather.  The differences are the sole, it's a bit harder material.  I'll see how it feels on tile floors but it might be slippery.  The shape of the toe is slightly more pointed than the Carolines.  The opening around the foot is a much different shape as well.  And of course the most obvious is the different Tory medallion on the toe.  Comfort wise I'd say they are the same as the Caroline's.  

When I saw them I wanted them, and now that I have them I love them.  I also wanted to share my review. 

Here's the side by side comparison of my Camellia pink TB Carolines and my clay pink TB Jolie's


----------



## lettuceshop

Yes they are quite different in toe shape, I like them! I have the same Caroline's, great nude color for me.


----------



## Torybri

lettuceshop said:


> Yes they are quite different in toe shape, I like them! I have the same Caroline's, great nude color for me.



I too like the shape of the toe, but I wish they weren't quite so lower cut.  Not a big deal though.
You can't go wrong with the camellia pink Carolines.  The color camellia pink is deceiving because they are nude not pink.  As for the Jolie's, the color clay pink is 100% pink.  Both colors work for me.


----------



## lettuceshop

Torybri said:


> I too like the shape of the toe, but I wish they weren't quite so lower cut.  Not a big deal though.
> You can't go wrong with the camellia pink Carolines.  The color camellia pink is deceiving because they are nude not pink.  As for the Jolie's, the color clay pink is 100% pink.  Both colors work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3390559


At least they're not cut so low that you have toe cleavage! Lol


----------



## Torybri

lettuceshop said:


> At least they're not cut so low that you have toe cleavage! Lol



So true about the low cut.  Toe cleavage is bad, I can live with my bunion sort of being exposed


----------

